# MSc Business Analytics



## senanc (30 Jul 2008)

Hey,

Starting the new MSc in Busines Analytics in smurfit p/t this September, Hi-Tech eng background, any other guinnea pigs out there?!


----------



## gearoid (30 Jul 2008)

Hi,
It looks like an interesting course.  Operations Research and the techniques in this course are used by the motor industry and many others to optimise for example distribution.  It lead to manufacturers taking back the right in the 90's to decide what cars to put in what dealerships based on mathematical equations. It also lead to the US winning the war in Vietnam on paper but not on the ground. So, it would seem to be an exciting course with many applications.

I guess you're from a mathematical background but please don't neglect your written presentation skills either. I guess 'busines' was a slip up.

Good luck.


----------



## Joe Bloggs (21 Aug 2008)

Hi Senanc,
I'm in the process of applying for the MSc in Business Analytics in UCD as well. I am also considering the MSc in Knowlege Management in DIT.
Did you consider this course ? If so, any reasons why you went for the Smurfit option ?
I think I've weighed up the two and will be going for the Smurfit option if I'm accepted. Despite the fact that the DIT course has much closer links to relevant industry, is a specifically technical university (as opposed to a business college separated from the main campus of a university) and the layout of the website and content of the course is easier to comprehend. 
The UCD/Smurfit course appears, although I had to hunt to find the details, to teach advanced statistical methods and their use whereas the DIT course seems to teach the use of the advanced statistical methods only.
They then both have common aspects, i.e. dissertation study/writing methods, project management, Business Intelligence, some database (although DIT looks better here).
Tough call I think but the fact that the UCD course appears to deal with the maths behind the models and methods used in analytical systems in more depth and having UCD/Smurfit on the CV will swing it for me........... if I get accepted...(fingers crossed). 
Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## senanc (26 Aug 2008)

Aright Joe,
Have you applied for the P/T course? Whats your background?

Funnily enough I have never looked into the DIT course, wouldn't be viable from a location perspective anyway. I think this Smurfit course will be quality, from speaking with the staff there is a whole lot of interest from industry. With a relevant thesis I think there'll definitely be a few head hunted.

Senan


----------



## jccf2003 (16 Aug 2010)

I'm starting this course in Sept too.  I'm going to do it full time.  It should be a good one


----------



## sue m (16 Aug 2010)

I am starting the Msc in Knowledge Management in DIT in september.  I can email further info about it.


----------



## dubsi (17 Aug 2010)

*MSC in Business Analytics*

Hi, I was considering applying to do this course due to its maths based approach to problem solving but wondering how much emphasis is put on computer programming ability. Does anyone know what level of programming ability it is desirable to have for this course and in what languages?


----------



## analytics (19 Aug 2010)

You are expected to have done some programming at some stage (in any language). It is not so much a question of how much you did, as whether you were good at it and liked doing it (and so are keen for more). Java is used on the MSc, it doesn't presume much previous knowledge, but revs up pretty quickly. The programming element ensures that it is the HEA advanced skills programme, hence the €2500 fee.


----------

